# Ossicle



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 24, 2011)

My doc removed ossicle that was loose but stuck in patellar tendon.

I am thinking loose body removal but can't seem to find one, he did not go into the joint at all..no arthrotomy?


Any help please?


----------



## maryanneheath (Feb 24, 2011)

One of my knee surgeons uses 27360 for bony ossicle, Osgood-Schlatter, and "Wolford" procedures.... hope that helps you.


----------

